# HTTPS funktioniert nicht



## Sasser (23. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich leite auf eine Ebayseite und von dort wird zurückgeleitet. Nun will eBay, dass man per https:// auf seine Ebayseite zurückgeht, da ein Token übermittelt wird. Nur rufe ich meine Seite damit auf, läd er und läd und läd...

Wie kann man das Problem beheben? SSL habe ich in meinem Paket enthalten!? 

Reicht es nicht anstatt http:// einfach https:// zu benutzen und es wird SSL genutzt? Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2008)

Was genau soll der HTTPS passieren? Willst Du mit PHP ueber eine HTTPS-Verbindung auf eine eBay-Seite zugreifen oder soll der User per HTTPS auf Deine Seite zugreifen?
In letzterem Fall hat dies nichts mit PHP zu tun, im ersteren waere der entsprechende Code nicht uninteressant.


----------



## Gumbo (23. März 2008)

Wenn Ebay fordert, dass dein Webserver HTTPS unterstützt, dann solltest du das erst einmal sicherstellen. Dazu reicht es aus dem „http://“ ein „https://“ zu machen.
Wenn dann wird dein Webserver aber vermutlich nur ein selbstsigniertes Zertifikat haben. Ob Ebay das reicht, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Sasser (23. März 2008)

Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten!

Also eBay fordert, dass der User von der Ebayseite auf meine Seite per HTTPS zurückgeleitet wird, also man kann auch nur eine https:// URL eingeben, ansonsten mekert er rum; Nur HTTPS erlaubt!

Also ich spreche eine bestimmte Seite bereits per HTTPS an, nur läd er und läd und läd und irgendwann macht er nix mehr!

Ich habe aber defeinitiv SSL - Verschlüsselung dabei! Habe es mal getestet, indem ich einfach meine Hauptseite der https:// aufgerufen habe... Selbes Problem! 

EDIT: Es ist natürlich verständlich dass eBay nur per HTTPS auf meine Webseite weiterleitet, da dabei gut sichtbar der Ebayusername und der Token übermittelt wird und jemand damit sehr viel anfangen kann. z.B. Artikel einstellen, Kaufen usw. Der Token ist ja nichts anderes als ein Passwortersatz für "3th Party - Anwendungen"!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2008)

Was genau meinst Du mit "Ich habe aber defeinitiv SSL - Verschlüsselung dabei!"?
Dass das OpenSSL-Modul in PHP verfuegbar ist hat nichts damit zu tun was hier benoetigt wird. Dass ist allein eine Angelegenheit vom Web-Server, welcher wohl Apache sein duerfte.
Dieser braucht ein Zertifikat, welches optimalerweise von einer anerkannten Zertifizierungsstelle signiert wurde, und muss entsprechend konfiguriert sein auch HTTPS anzubieten.

Da ich davon ausgehe dass dies das Problem ist, und es somit nichts mit PHP zu tun hat, verschiebe ich den Thread mal in's Web-Server-Forum.


----------



## Sasser (24. März 2008)

Hmm und was heißt das?

Ich habe SSL in meinem Domainpaket mit drin, kann bzw. darf es aber nicht nutzen!?

Was ist das denn? Kann man das irgendwie austricksen? Also ich meine das die denken es ist verschlüsselt? Oder welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn?


----------



## Sinac (24. März 2008)

Ich weiss ich bin immer der jenige der anfaengt ueber sowas zu meckern, aber du spielst (ja richtig das ist spielen in meinem Augen) da mit sensibelen Benutzerdaten von anderen Leuten rum und hast nicht die geringste Ahnung von den einfachsten Sicherheitsfunktionen. Meiner Meinung nach unverantwortlich! Lerne doch erstmal die Grundlagen einer Webserveradministration und dem was damit zusammenhaengt und dann kannst du mal ueber sowas nachdenken - meiner Meinung nach. Du bist in PHP oder was auch immer bestimmt gut und kannst das was du machen willst umsetzen aber in diesem Fall gehoert halt auch das Verstaendniss der Sicherheitsfunktionen dazu und ich kann dir nur nahelegen dieses vorher zu bekommen. 
Wenn du das willst, hier ein paar Seiten fuer den Anfang:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Http
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_Layer_Security
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertext_Transfer_Protocol_Secure
http://www.softed.de/fachthema/https.aspx
http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/Apache/apache-SSL.html
http://howtoforge.com/linux_apache2_ssl_php5_zendoptimizer_ioncubeloader


----------

